# Looking For Additional Shingle Crews in Houston, TX.



## TPG (Mar 15, 2017)

Hello, We are currently looking for some additional Shingle Crews (Commercial only) no residential work. Work is located in Houston, TX and neighboring cities within 100 miles or so. If interested please send me a message and we can discuss further.


----------

